# Todays first smoke!!!!  ABTs with Q-view!!!



## fpnmf (May 2, 2011)

The Woman picked up some jumbo jalapenos and made the eyelash flashing smile at me.

Filled with my own smoked cheddar,bacon and Boykjos super secret sausage under the bacon.

2.5 hours at 230 in the WSM with mesquite for smoke.

Awesome!! ABTs rock!!








Here's a close up of one with Boykjos sausage peeking up from the cheese!!!







All gone...took about 8 minutes to make these disappear.

Craig


----------



## chef willie (May 2, 2011)

Great looking ABT's....I took a dozen to the Vets Club last week for bar snaking....the guy next to me ate 4 and was cracking a major forehead sweat....laughed my ass off


----------



## fife (May 2, 2011)




----------



## mballi3011 (May 2, 2011)

They sure look awesome to me. Now you just have to remember that you can eat about 2 dozen of those. That each, now believe me they are even good cold if they can make it past the first chow down.


----------



## tyotrain (May 2, 2011)

Man O Man them look great.. Bet they were tasty nice job


----------



## gros cochon (May 2, 2011)

They look so good, I have moved them to the top of my to do list.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2011)

Looks good Craig!


----------



## markk (May 2, 2011)

Wow, those look fantastic, something that I've added to the ever growing list.


----------



## fpnmf (May 2, 2011)

Thanks fellas!!

  Craig


----------



## scarbelly (May 2, 2011)

Looks good Craig.  I love ABT's


----------



## thebarbequeen (May 2, 2011)

Dang, Craig! you are rockin' ALL your que!!  Cheers!


----------



## alelover (May 3, 2011)

Mighty fine looking ABTs there. I haven't made any in a while. Me thinks it's in my future.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2011)

Those do look great!

Bear


----------



## realtorterry (May 6, 2011)

That cheddar looks awesome! Never thought of sausage in an ABT? Sounds like I need to try it ASAP. The only thing I like almost as much as bacon is sausage.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 6, 2011)

You just gave me a serious jonesin for ABTs! Those look awesome man.


----------



## roller (May 6, 2011)

Looks real tasty !!!1


----------



## raptor700 (May 6, 2011)

ABT's look great,I really like the smoked cheddar with Joes "Super Secret" kielbasa!


----------



## padronman (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome looking ABT's Craig! One of my favorite things to eat for a nice snack.  So versatile and you can do as you please with them.  Mmmmm now I am hungry for some.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Scott!

 I didnt know what an ABT was til I joined up here.

I have seen some pretty nice ones here too.

  Craig


----------



## padronman (Jun 23, 2011)

My brother turned me onto these when he got his smoker!  I haven't been the same since.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 23, 2011)

I used to make poppers and fry em...they were good,but don't come close to ABTs..

Craig


----------



## venture (Jun 23, 2011)

Listen to this guy?  Todays FIRST smoke?  Wonder what he has in mind for the rest of the day?

Awesome job Craig!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 23, 2011)

Venture said:


> Listen to this guy?  Todays FIRST smoke?  Wonder what he has in mind for the rest of the day?
> 
> Awesome job Craig!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


OHHHH GEEE that's easy!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-sirloin-tip-roast-with-q-view-the-money-shot

 It was a good day !!

  Craig


----------

